# Ingrown Hairs



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Has anyone else had trouble with their V getting ingrown hairs along the top of their back? Dex has been having a couple every few weeks but just recently had about 7 at one time. They are definitely ingrown hairs, not foxtails or anything. He's a saint about letting me pick them out with tweezers, but it seems odd that he'd be getting so many all of a sudden. We brush him regularly but it doesn't seem to help. They aren't really noticeable unless you're viewing him from behind and you can see how the hair sticks up a bit in that area. And they don't bother him at all. Just wondering if this is a common issue or not!


----------

